
It took me 3 nights to make this. Worth it? - CyberSkys
https://snapsearch.online
======
Nextgrid
Some questions:

First off, why is it an app? Why do I need an _app_ to search the web? Why
can't you make it a website?

Second, you claim it's private - how? How do you search Google for example? Do
you proxy it through your own servers, and if so, how do you get around the
captchas?

You mention there's a built-in proxy or VPN for "even more" security - who
provides that and why? If the whole point of your service is to provide
private searches then why are there 2 modes ("less secure" and "more secure"?)
and how should a user decide which mode to use?

How does this compare to StartPage which offers the same service?

Finally, how do you explain this: [https://snapsearch.online/advertise-with-
us/](https://snapsearch.online/advertise-with-us/) \- why are there Google
Analytics in a _private search_ product where the whole point is to protect
your privacy against Google?

Overall, good web design, terrible product and business model.

------
Nextgrid
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21854153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21854153)

